# O.S not supported



## Gama (Apr 13, 2008)

I have downloaded a game commandos for 25$, when I click on the setup , it says O.S not supported , can any one help me, I have paid for the game and now I can't run it. I would really appriciate If any one can tell me what I can do to solve the problem. By the way i have no clue what O.S ?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Operating System. What are you running and what one does the game need?


----------



## Gama (Apr 13, 2008)

I am trying run the setup of the game "commandos" . As i said when I click on the setup, a message box appears wich says" O.S not supported". I don't know what to do. So , I don't know what does the game need.


----------



## Fracture (Oct 3, 2007)

What OS are you trying to install the game on is what i think he meant.


----------



## Gama (Apr 13, 2008)

I have got windows xp, when I go to the web site of the game these are the minimum specification for the game. Pentium 166Mhz Pentium Processor 

Windows 95/98 

32MB RAM 

1MB SVGA Card (100% DirectX 6.1 compliant) 

4X CD-ROM Drive 

100% DirectX 6.1 compliant Sound Card 

DirectX 6.1 or higher (included) 

225MB uncompressed hard disc space 

Keyboard and Mouse


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Right-click the setup file and choose the Compatibility tab. Choose Windows 98 and Apply. Try to install.

If it installs, then do the same thing to the shortcut to the game so that it runs under Win 98.


----------



## Gama (Apr 13, 2008)

I have tried changing the setting in the compatability mode already but it doesn't work


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Then it looks like you need Windows 98 or ME. If you have a copy, you can run it inside XP in a virtual machine.

www.virtualbox.org
Or get the free Virtual PC from Microsoft.


----------



## nuaeman (Apr 9, 2008)

Meant he need to downgrate his OS huh?. I dont think its a good idea but can we run in inside XP as per what you said ? I never try but will do it soon because my problem quite similar with this guy.


----------



## Gama (Apr 13, 2008)

I really appreciate all the information you have provided. I don't have a copy of win98. Is their any other way.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

No. The game says that you need 98, so that is what you will need to do if you want to run it. Or try exchanging it for the correct version if there is one.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

is it a DOS game? Some Windows 98 games were in DOS so you may need DOSBOX to play it.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

There are a few games/versions of Commandos.
*Exactly* which game are you playing...what is the *full title* of the game?


----------



## Gama (Apr 13, 2008)

Commandos:Beyond the call of duty


----------



## sumit4u (Jul 20, 2008)

If u hav tried everything n its not working at all . . . . i think its time to do it my way . . . . 
U need to Download a free unpacking software uniextract(http://www.softpedia.com/get/Compression-tools/Universal-Extractor.shtml)

Now use it to unpack the setup file of Commandos beyond the call of duty at the place u want it to be. . . n den simply run the game from there . . . U got it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

